# Ich will in die Gaming-Industrie einsteigen, aber was soll ich studieren?



## komat (1. Juni 2013)

hi erstmal, also , ich hab schon seit sehr langer zeit den wunsch in die gaming industrie zu gelangen, genau genommen würde ich mich gerne auf die bereiche des codings und des gameplay designs (vielleicht auch level design?) spezialisieren.
Allerdings möchte ich mich von jeder art des zeichnes möglichst weit fernhalten, denn ich bin gerade mal so in der lage ein strichmännchen zu zeichnen^^

nun kommt die frage, was studiert man da genau? ich sehe öfters "game design" als studiengang, allerdings befürchte ich dann immer, das dieser zu sehr auf kunst betont ist und das coding im grunde genommen dort vernachlässigt wird. 

würde ich einfach normal informatik studieren oder gibt es vielleicht studiengänge die besser für mich geeignet sind? 

kurz zu mir, ich werde demnächst warscheinlich mein abitur erhalten mit einem durchschnitt von ca. 3.0 +-, allerdings wird oft erzählt, dass solche studiengänge keinen nc oder nur einen sehr geringen nc vorraussetzen, weshalb mir das erstmal keine sorgen bereitet.

ich hoffe man kann mir vielleicht ein paar gute ratschläge oder tipps liefern


----------



## komat (1. Juni 2013)

http://grumpygamer.com/2959732

das beschreibt so ziemlich meine situation am besten


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2013)

Denke alles mit Programmierung ist die richtige Richtung.
Denn das "coding" oder das was die Leute bei dem Hersteller dann machen, ist ja programmieren....
Und dafür bietet sich wohl am ehesten Informatik an soweit ich das sehe!

Kunst und Design halte ich nur für bedingt nützlich und das willst du ja sowieso nicht, von daher würde ich dir raten in die Mathe/informatik Richtung zu gehen, wenn du daran Spass hast.

Letztlich nen Job in der gaming industrie zu finden wird aber zu 80% von Praktika und Kontakten abhängen!

Sonst würde ja jeder informatikstudent zu nem Spielehersteller gehen.
Insofern frühzeitig praktika machen die in die Richtung gehen.... kontakte aufbauen.... eigene Kreationen vorweisen können
schätze dass das maßgeblich dafür ist, wo man landet.


----------



## Ogil (1. Juni 2013)

Und bevor Du ein Informatik-Studium anfaengst solltest Du ehrlich Deine eigenen Faehigkeiten beleuchten: Ein 3er-Abitur mag nicht allzu viel aussagen und den Studienbeginn (wenn es kein NC gibt) nicht verhindern - aber wenn Mathe und Informatik nicht zu Deinen Staerken zaehlen, dann wirst Du nur Deine Zeit vergeuden...


----------



## komat (1. Juni 2013)

naja ich hatte den mathe leistungskurs gewählt und den grundkurs informatik( es wurde leider kein leistungskurs angeboten) 
in informatik stand ich stehts zwischen einer 2 oder 1
in mathe wars so grenzwertig, schwankend zwischen 3 und 4, allerdings hab ich immer noch alles verstanden

gibt es denn noch andere studiengänge außer informatik die sich mit programmieren beschäftigen? ich schätze ehr weniger oder?


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2013)

komat schrieb:


> naja ich hatte den mathe leistungskurs gewählt und den grundkurs informatik( es wurde leider kein leistungskurs angeboten)
> in informatik stand ich stehts zwischen einer 2 oder 1
> in mathe wars so grenzwertig, schwankend zwischen 3 und 4, allerdings hab ich immer noch alles verstanden
> 
> gibt es denn noch andere studiengänge außer informatik die sich mit programmieren beschäftigen? ich schätze ehr weniger oder?



Na bissl eigeninitiative würde dir aber auch net schaden!

Schau doch ma bei google was es so für studiengänge gibt.
Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es da auch alternativen gibt mittlerweile


----------



## komat (1. Juni 2013)

ich bin schon sehr fleißig am forschen und googeln, dennoch würden ratschläge und erfahrungen recht hiflrech sein


----------



## Ol@f (1. Juni 2013)

Bevor du Informatik studierst, solltest du auf jeden Fall nochmal nachschauen, was ein Informatik Studium ausmacht (Modulhandbücher lesen!). Programmieren ist da in der Regel auch nur ein kleiner Teil, eher ein Handwerk. Wie das Rechnen beim Mathematiker.


----------



## Ogil (1. Juni 2013)

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass man in D. auch eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker machen kann - fuer viele gescheiterte Informatikstudenten waere das sicher die bessere Entscheidung gewesen.

Ansonsten gibt es freilich auch eine Reihe von Studiengaengen mit hohem Informatik-Anteil die aber eben nicht reine Informatik sind. Einige sind auf bestimmte Informatikteilgebiete fokusiert, andere enthalten Informatik als Teilgebiet (z.B. diverse Ingenieurs-Studiengaenge). 

Es gibt auch wie der TE schon sagte spezielle "Game Design" oder "Game Development" Studiengaenge. Dabei muss man aber schauen, was die wirklich taugen und ob man da nicht mit einem "allgemeinerem" Studiengang besser bedient ist. Hier bei uns gab es da auf jeden Fall eine Reihe von Kommentaren aus der Gaming-Industrie, dass diese Kurse zum Teil ziemlich an der Wirklichkeit vorbei gehen oder aber zu viel nur zu oberflaechlich abdecken.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Sonst würde ja jeder informatikstudent zu nem Spielehersteller gehen.


sicher nicht, viel zu ungewiss/unterbezahlt. 95% würden eher backend entwickler in anderne wirtschaftszweigen werden



Ogil schrieb:


> aber wenn Mathe und Informatik nicht zu Deinen Staerken zaehlen, dann wirst Du nur Deine Zeit vergeuden...


Schulinformatik hat nichts mit uni informatik zu tun.
Aber das mit Mathe stimmt, Info Studiums mathe ist schwer. Eher kommt noch so eine abgemilderte Form wie wirtschaftsinformatik in frage.

Bei Mathe 3-4 kann man das aber alles knicken, eher ausbildung fachinformatiker oder die gamedesign dinger die manche schulen da anbieten.


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> sicher nicht, viel zu ungewiss/unterbezahlt. 95% würden eher backend entwickler in anderne wirtschaftszweigen werden



selbstverständlich meinte ich unter der prämisse dass jemand selbst leidenschaftlicher gamer ist... denn für nen gamer ist es in der Regel ein traum das hobby zum beruf zu machen


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> 1.) *Kunst *und Design halte ich nur für bedingt nützlich[...]
> 2.) Sonst würde ja jeder informatikstudent zu nem Spielehersteller gehen.



Zu 1.
- Design ist durchaus wichtig. Ich habe schon oft beim "Proof of Concept" gemerkt, dass etwas nicht funktioniert, was sich in meinem Kopf eigentlich ganz toll war. Zudem ist jede einzelne Person in einem Projekt ein Gme Desginer, auch der BWLer. Aber das nur als Randnotiz
- Die graphische Darstellung und eine richtige musikalische Untermalung waren bisher der Grund, warum ich noch kein Projekt zufriedenstellend abgeschließen konnte (im Sinne von"das könnte ich so mit gutem Gewissen verkaufen").

Zu 2.
- Auf der einen Seite sind die Jobs überrannt (ein Komillitone hatte sein Praxissemester bei einem Studio. Da waren es 80 Bewerber auf 1 Stelle) und auf der anderen Seite sind Jobs in der Branche im Vergleich zu anderen Industriezweigen nicht lukrativ.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> selbstverständlich meinte ich unter der prämisse dass jemand selbst leidenschaftlicher gamer ist... denn für nen gamer ist es in der Regel ein traum das hobby zum beruf zu machen


ich denke das relativiert sich relativ zügig wenn man erstmal erwachsen ist. Ich bin leidenschaftlicher gamer und programmierer, seit vielen, vielen jahren. Spieleentwicklung ist trotzdem nicht mehr als ein Hobby. Nicht nur das die Stellen rar sind, ich würde das risiko nicht eingehen und über zahlung hört man eben auch nichts dolles. Und der unterschied ist im endeffekt minimal. Als programmierer designed man ja nichts, man setzt nur anforderungen um. Das einzige was man entwirft sind systeme, aber nicht das eigentliche spiel. Also kann ich auch backend in nem mediabetrieb machen, mehr geld kriegen und habe genausoviel spaß am programmieren und beim zocken zu hause. außer man ist in so einem 3-mann betrieb wo man gamedesigner/programmierer/grafiker/komponist in einem ist.



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Zudem ist jede einzelne Person in einem, auch der BWLer.


aka Wirtschaftsinformatik statt theoretische Informatik studieren


----------



## komat (1. Juni 2013)

mh.. ja die bisherigen posts waren schonmal sehr hiflreich

ich habe mich jetzt ein wenig mehr erkundigt und bin auf das studienfach " angewandte informatik" gestoßen 
leider wird dieses in berlin nur an einer uni mit einem für mich warscheinlich nicht zu erreichenden nc angeboten^^

jetzt spiele ich mit dem gedanken entweder im ausland zu studieren oder mich doch tatsächlich mit der "normalen" informatik zufrieden zu geben


----------



## Tikume (1. Juni 2013)

Wenn Du dich dafür interessierst hast Du doch schon sicher was in dem Bereich gemacht, oder? 
Ich kenne keinen der sich ernsthaft dafür interessiert und nicht schon privat was gebastelt hat.

Falls nein hört sich das für mich eher an nach "uhm arbeiten ist doof, mit spielen geld verdienen wäre doch geil!"


----------



## Ogil (1. Juni 2013)

Du koenntest auch nach einem Informatikstudium an einer Fachhochschule oder einer Technischen Universitaet schauen - da haben die Kurse meist mehr praktischere Anteile als an einer "normalen" Universitaet. Eine andere Option waere vielleicht auch noch eine Berufsakademie (quasi ein Mix aus Studium und Berufsausbildung) - aber da weiss ich nicht was es konkret an Kursen gibt...


----------



## komat (1. Juni 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn Du dich dafür interessierst hast Du doch schon sicher was in dem Bereich gemacht, oder?
> Ich kenne keinen der sich ernsthaft dafür interessiert und nicht schon privat was gebastelt hat.
> 
> Falls nein hört sich das für mich eher an nach "uhm arbeiten ist doof, mit spielen geld verdienen wäre doch geil!"



ich hab mich in meiner freizeit schon öfters auch mit dem programmieren beschäftigt, ich besitzte grundkentnisse in c++ und pascal und habe generell ein gutes verständnis fürs programmieren.

 habe auch mal hier und da eine kleine anwendung(taschenrechner, tic tac toe, etc) programmiert

und jetzt da ich massiv viel zeit hab nach dem abitur und warscheinlich auf das wintersemester warten muss werde ich die nächsten 4 monate dafür nutzen intensiv nochmal c++ in mich reinzudrücken und paar größere anwendungen zu entwickeln


----------



## komat (1. Juni 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Du koenntest auch nach einem Informatikstudium an einer Fachhochschule oder einer Technischen Universitaet schauen - da haben die Kurse meist mehr praktischere Anteile als an einer "normalen" Universitaet. Eine andere Option waere vielleicht auch noch eine Berufsakademie (quasi ein Mix aus Studium und Berufsausbildung) - aber da weiss ich nicht was es konkret an Kursen gibt...



ich glaube ich muss wohl zu dem entschluss kommen, dass ich so oder so die trockene theorie der informatik lernen muss und es dann auch stark davon abhägen wird was ich denn nach meinem studium an praxiserfahrung vorweisen kann und dann mal weiterschauen muss


----------



## Tikume (1. Juni 2013)

http://www.games-academy.de/

Allerdings bin ich halt immer noch der Meinung dass es sicher genug Leute gibt die da mehr Erfahrung und Herzblut haben. Vielleicht sind meine Ansichten veraltet, aber in meiner Jugend   da haben die Jugendlichen bereits aus Interesse nebenher Games programmiert, Grafiken gemacht, Levels designed lange bevor sie mit der Schule fertig waren.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Juni 2013)

komat schrieb:


> ich habe mich jetzt ein wenig mehr erkundigt und bin auf das studienfach " angewandte informatik" gestoßen





> Die Angewandte Informatik ist ein Teilgebiet der Informatik. Sie beschäftigt sich mit der Anwendung informatischer Methoden in informatikfremden Gebieten, wie Biologie, Betriebswirtschaft oder Medizin.


das wäre wohl Thema verfehlt.



> Die Praktische Informatik (PI) ist eines der Hauptgebiete der Informatik. Sie ist zwischen der theoretischen und der angewandten Informatik angesiedelt und entwickelt grundlegende Konzepte und Methoden zur Lösung konkreter informatischer Probleme, beispielsweise der Entwicklung von Datenstrukturen oder von Programmiersprachen.





> Die theoretische Informatik beschäftigt sich mit der Abstraktion, Modellbildung und grundlegenden Fragestellungen, die mit der Struktur, Verarbeitung, Übertragung und Wiedergabe von Informationen in Zusammenhang stehen.



Wenn du wirklich studieren willst, schau dir wirtschaftsinformatik an. Und dann besorg dir ein paar der Mathe vorlesungen und schau an ob dir das zusagt.


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2013)

komat schrieb:


> ich glaube ich muss wohl zu dem entschluss kommen, dass ich so oder so die trockene theorie der informatik lernen muss und es dann auch stark davon abhägen wird was ich denn nach meinem studium an praxiserfahrung vorweisen kann und dann mal weiterschauen muss



Siehe oben... praktika sind die halbe miete
kenne studenten die mit 1er Zeugnis, preisauszeichnung und geldpreisen von der uni überhäuft wurden und seit 2 jahren arbeitslos sind weil sie keine berufserfahrung haben. ^^

wirtschaftsinformatik würde ich dir entgegen der Meinung von ichbinnichtschuld nicht empfehlen, wenn du an die gaming industrie denkst.... aber probiers aus, anders wirst du kaum das richtige finden.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (1. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> wirtschaftsinformatik würde ich dir entgegen der Meinung von ichbinnichtschuld nicht empfehlen, wenn du an die gaming industrie denkst.... aber probiers aus, anders wirst du kaum das richtige finden.


es ist nicht soviel bwl, wie der name andeutet.
Wichtig ist dabei allerdings, welche uni/fh man nimmt. WI ist nämlich unterschiedlich einsortiert. Bei manchen unis wird es von der Wirtschaftsfakultät verwaltet, bei manchen von der Informatikfakultät. Das kann teilweise einen deutlichen unterschied in der gewichtung der themen machen. Es ist aber auf jeden fall praktischer orientiert als die studiengänge in theoretischer/praktischer/angewandeter informatik.

Alle empfehlungen meinerseits sind auch ohne gewähr  Ich erzähle nur aus eigenen erfahrungen. Bei Mathe 3/4 würde ich eher vom Studium abraten als zu einem raten. Es sei denn TE kniet sich richtig rein und holt stoff nach.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juni 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Es ist aber auf jeden fall praktischer orientiert als die studiengänge in theoretischer/praktischer/angewandeter informatik.
> 
> Alle empfehlungen meinerseits sind auch ohne gewähr  Ich erzähle nur aus eigenen erfahrungen. Bei Mathe 3/4 würde ich eher vom Studium abraten als zu einem raten. Es sei denn TE kniet sich richtig rein und holt stoff nach.



Ich studiere angewandte Informatik und dein Post über das "Studienprofil" passt nicht unbedingt zu dem, was ich so treibe, außerdem ist es definitiv praktisch orientiert. Unsere Wirtschaftsinformatiker können nicht mal programmieren. (ich wünschte, ich würde übertreiben). Eigentlich wollte ich nix dazu vorhin sagen, weil es vom Studienort abhängt. Ich wollte dich nicht als Lügner darstellen, indem ich dir widerspreche.

Allgemein kann man sagen, dass FHs verstäkrt Wert auf Praxisorientierung legn und Unis mehr auf abstrakte Theorie. Was nicht heißt, dass man bei einem von dem anderen "verschont" bleibt.


----------



## Akkara (1. Juni 2013)

Was dir auch noch einen hinweiss geben könnte wören mall stellenbeschriebe anzuschauen dort wird eigentlich auch immer gehnant was sie von dir erwarten und welche ausbildung du abgeschlossen haben soltest. Klick


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juni 2013)

Akkara schrieb:


> Was dir auch noch einen hinweiss geben könnte wören mall stellenbeschriebe anzuschauen dort wird eigentlich auch immer gehnant was sie von dir erwarten und welche ausbildung du abgeschlossen haben soltest. Klick



Mindestens 5 Jahre Berufserfahrung die Reihe durch.


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mindestens 5 Jahre Berufserfahrung die Reihe durch.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so hart es klingt. aber alter informatiker ohne erfahung(viel spaß beim sammeln) hatse null chance,

am besten wäre, du hättest vitamnin b zur auswahl.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich studiere angewandte Informatik und dein Post über das "Studienprofil" passt nicht unbedingt zu dem, was ich so treibe, außerdem ist es definitiv praktisch orientiert. Unsere Wirtschaftsinformatiker können nicht mal programmieren. (ich wünschte, ich würde übertreiben). Eigentlich wollte ich nix dazu vorhin sagen, weil es vom Studienort abhängt. Ich wollte dich nicht als Lügner darstellen, indem ich dir widerspreche.


Wie gesagt, es sind eigene Erfahrungen mit WI. Den Rest habe ich nich angefasst, das waren jeweils nur die ersten Sätze aus Wikipedia zu den 3 Gebieten. Gut zu wissen, das es zumindest an deiner UNI/FH nicht so definiert ist wie auf wiki.
Wenn eure WI nichts drauf haben, klingt das sehr nach Wirtschaftsfakultät. Ich war an der Uni Rostock, da gehört es in die Info-Fakultät und da haben alle programmieren gelernt bzw konnten es eh schon. Da war es ab Woche 1 praxisorientiert. Bei welcher Uni/Fh bist du?


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Juni 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es sind eigene Erfahrungen mit WI. Den Rest habe ich nich angefasst, das waren jeweils nur die ersten Sätze aus Wikipedia zu den 3 Gebieten. Gut zu wissen, das es zumindest an deiner UNI/FH nicht so definiert ist wie auf wiki.
> Wenn eure WI nichts drauf haben, klingt das sehr nach Wirtschaftsfakultät. Ich war an der Uni Rostock, da gehört es in die Info-Fakultät und da haben alle programmieren gelernt bzw konnten es eh schon. Da war es ab Woche 1 praxisorientiert. Bei welcher Uni/Fh bist du?



Ich bin an der FH in Offenburg. Die Wirtschafstinfos kriegen auch schon ab der ersten Semesterwoche das Programmieren beigebracht und so Sachen wie IT-Sicherheit haben wir sogar gemeinsam. Beide Studiengänge gehören der selben Fakultät an (Elektro- und Informationstechnik) und mittlerweile bin ich sogar der Meinung, dass es nicht am Studiengang selber liegt sondern an dessen magischen Fähigkeit komische Leute anzuziehen, die eigentlich gar nichts lernen WOLLEN (nüchtern betrachtet habe ich auch bei 0 angefangen und komme mittlerweile ganz gut zurecht). 
Wegen den Wikipediasätzen: Man sollte nicht den Fehler machen, und die Definitionen von Wikipedia mit den Studienprofilen gleichlegen. Jeder Studienort macht eigene Ausschreibungen und ich kann mich aus meiner Zeit im Fakultätsrat noch erinnern, dass es gewisse Regelungen gab, was sogar den Namen eines Studienganges betrifft.

Btw: Wenn man mal schaut, was hier auf Buffed sich alles an Talenten rumtreibt, könnte man doch glatt ein Unternehmen gründen *g*


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> an dessen magischen Fähigkeit komische Leute anzuziehen, die eigentlich gar nichts lernen WOLLEN


wer nichts wird, wird wirt?


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Juni 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> wer nichts wird, wird wirt?



Seitdem ich bei denen nen Paar Runden Tutor gemacht habe, finde ich das ja eher traurig.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juni 2013)

Ich selbst bin Software-Entwickler und hab ursprünglich mal ein Informatik-Studium gemacht. Obwohl ich als Software-Entwickler sowohl in kleinen, als auch grossen Projekten arbeite (Medizin, Pharma, Banken, Versicherungen, etc.), behaupte ich aber, dass ich vermutlich von Game-Entwicklung eher wenig Ahnung hätte. Alleine Game-Physik ist ja schon ein eignes Territorium. Ich denke also nicht, dass ein reines Informatik-Studium, ohne nachher noch ne entsprechende Weiterbildung Richtung Game-Design zu machen, der richtige Weg wäre.
Wenn Du in der Deutschen Game-Industrie mitwirken willst, wirst Du vermutlich nicht drum herumkommen, an einer Game-Akademie gewesen zu sein. Ein Freund von mir war an der Games-Academy in Berlin. Sowas wird wohl der richtige Weg sein. Aber eins kann ich Dir vorweg bereits sagen: In der Game-Industrie wirst Du schlecht bezahlt und arbeitest viel mehr unendgeltlich als in anderen Informatik-Berufen. Ohne weiter darauf einzugehen, kenn ich beispielsweise die Anstellungskriterien einer Spiele-Schmiede in Deutschland als Game-Tester. Da arbeitet man die ersten zwei Jahre erstmal ohne Lohn und auch nach diesen zwei Jahren siehts recht mager aus.
In die Game-Industrie sollte man nur einsteigen, wenn man mit 100% Herzblut dabei ist!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juni 2013)

Soweit ich weiß? Gibt es jede Menge Privatschulen für Gamedesigning.
Denen ist dein NC ziemlich latte, da es ums Geld geht. :>

Ob das wirklich erfolgsversprechend ist, weiß ich nicht.
Was nicht schaden könnte gerade wenn du auch ins Leveldesign willst, befass dich viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel mit 3D Programmen, Photoshop, Beleuchtungen, Farblehre etc.


----------



## Aun (3. Juni 2013)

ich glaube das effektivste was er studieren könnte wäre der seltene studiengang "computervisualistik.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computervisualistik

habe einige bekannte, die es studieren/ studiert haben. das geht wirklich in diese richtung.


hoffe das hilft etwas, 3 universitäten sind schon recht elitär, was das thema angeht.


----------



## BoomLabor (3. Juni 2013)

Ich mache gerade ne Ausbildung zum Kommunikationsdesigner. Aber das geht dann doch arg in den künstlerischen Bereich.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich glaube das effektivste was er studieren könnte wäre der seltene studiengang "computervisualistik.
> http://de.wikipedia....utervisualistik
> 
> habe einige bekannte, die es studieren/ studiert haben. das geht wirklich in diese richtung.
> ...



Das wäre allerdings schon nen ordentlicher Overkill. Ich denke sogar, dass ein Absolvent sein Talent damit vergeuden würde. Zumindest, wenn ich mir die Beschreibung durchlese...


----------



## Ol@f (4. Juni 2013)

Ich persönlich halte ja wenig von stark spezialisierten Studiengängen. An meiner Uni gibt es aber relative viele Vorlesungen, die in die Richtung der Computervisualistik gehen und das wird sicher bei einigen Unis ähnlich sein. Paar andere (spez.) Studiengänge wären vllt. sowas hier (Beispielprojekte) oder hier oder hier. Ansonsten wie oben vorgeschlagen eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker oder bei 'ner Games Academy.


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte ja wenig von stark spezialisierten Studiengängen.



abgesehen davon, dass ich von der Uni allgemein nicht mehr viel halte, sehe ich das genauso.
Vorallem dann, wenn man mit den bezeichnungen der studiengänge nix anfangen kann und wenn dir hinterher jemand sagt "das hab ich noch nie gehört", dann ist gleich hopfen und malz verloren


----------



## EspCap (4. Juni 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte ja wenig von stark spezialisierten Studiengängen.



Dito. Am besten einfach mal was grundlegendes Studieren. Spezialisieren kann man sich immer noch im Master/Promo (auch wenn letzteres bei Infos ja eher selten passiert). Es gibt an irgendwelchen FHs auch solche seltsamen Studiengänge wie "Molekulare Genetik" etc., und obwohl mich das eigentlich ziemlich interessiert halte ich es für sinnvoller, was grundlegenderes zu studieren. 



> abgesehen davon, dass ich von der Uni allgemein nicht mehr viel halte, sehe ich das genauso.



Welcher Uni? Oder der Institution an sich? Wieso?


----------



## BoomLabor (4. Juni 2013)

Und nicht vergessen: Gerade in dieser Branche kommen noch recht viele Leute als Quereinsteiger rein. Also am besten einfach machen, dich selbst entwickeln und mehr Erfahrung sammeln. Eigene Spiele entwickeln, an großen Mods arbeiten,  Praktika bei nem kleineren Studio machen (und wenn es flashgames sind).
Und irgendwann schaut der Lebenslauf schon ganz okay aus


----------



## Davatar (4. Juni 2013)

Ahja, ansonsten einfach mal beim Gamestudio Deiner Wahl direkt nachfragen, was die Anstellungskriterien sind.


----------



## RedShirt (4. Juni 2013)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> es ist nicht soviel bwl, wie der name andeutet.
> Wichtig ist dabei allerdings, welche uni/fh man nimmt. WI ist nämlich unterschiedlich einsortiert. Bei manchen unis wird es von der Wirtschaftsfakultät verwaltet, bei manchen von der Informatikfakultät. Das kann teilweise einen deutlichen unterschied in der gewichtung der themen machen. Es ist aber auf jeden fall praktischer orientiert als die studiengänge in theoretischer/praktischer/angewandeter informatik.



Guter Punkt, hier kenne ich WI-Studenten, und die haben nach 6 Semestern immer noch soviel Ahnung von Programmieren wie vom Atomreaktorbauen.... 
Da ist es definitv mehr Excel-ist-ein-Taschenrechner.



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mindestens 5 Jahre Berufserfahrung die Reihe durch.



Trotzdem bewerben, schadet nix. Evtl finden die auch keinen (weiß wovon ich rede) und dann wird der nächstbeste genommen + hochgezogen.

Aber: Gaming ist z.B. hinsichtlich Physikengines usw. wie oben gesagt ein sehr sehr eigenes Terrain. Da ist das allerbeste ein Informatikstudium mit Schwerpunkten auf solche 3D-Bereiche. Da sogar FH, weil da hast sofort auch Beziehungen zu Firmen. Uni geht auch, setzt aber mehr Eigeninitiative voraus.


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Welcher Uni? Oder der Institution an sich? Wieso?



allgemein...
alles zu theoretisch, hat mir nicht gefallen (mag leute geben, denen das zusagt, mir nicht. Muss auch mal irgendwo anpacken... bin nicht zum Bürohengst geboren)

und leider in vielen fällen sehr bürokratisch, wenig hilfreich.... hab mich nicht wohl gefühlt und schlecht betreut gefühlt!
Lag vllt. auch an der speziellen uni aber generell is das thema für mich durch


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Juni 2013)

Meiner Meinung reichen Grundkenntnisse im Programmieren, mittelmäßige Mathekenntnisse und keine künstlerische Begabung nicht aus.
Du musst schauen mit wem du dich misst.

Wenn du bis zum Abitur noch keine Spiele selber entworfen hast, keine Mods geschrieben hast, keine Level gestaltet hast oder sonst irgendwo positiv aufgefallen bist (Praktikum),
wirst du nur minimale Chancen haben.

Deine Konkurrenz sind genau diese Leute, die schon massiv Erfahrung haben in der Praxis und sich jetzt noch in der Theorie fortbilden. Da die Jobs dort sehr rar sind und viele Leute dahin wollen, brauchst du im Grunde sowas wie ne "Grafikmappe" oder "Modelmappe" mit dem was du gemacht hast.
Einfach das ganze studieren und dann Gamedesigner sein funktioniert nicht.


----------



## vollmi (5. Juni 2013)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Deine Konkurrenz sind genau diese Leute, die schon massiv Erfahrung haben in der Praxis und sich jetzt noch in der Theorie fortbilden. Da die Jobs dort sehr rar sind und viele Leute dahin wollen, brauchst du im Grunde sowas wie ne "Grafikmappe" oder "Modelmappe" mit dem was du gemacht hast.
> Einfach das ganze studieren und dann Gamedesigner sein funktioniert nicht.



Ich verstehe auch nicht wie man sich so n Job wünschen kann den einen gar nicht interessiert. Wenn das interesse da wäre, hätte man ja schon in Freizeit einiges in dieser Richtung auf die Beine gestellt.
Und dann bietet einem irgendwann einer Geld das man sein Hobby professionell betreibt.

Das ist nicht nur bei den Gamedesigner so. Sondern z.b. auch bei den Automationscodern, bei den Microcontrollerentwicklern, etc. Die meisten von denen haben das Zeug schon bearbeitet wo sie noch kein Geld dafür gekriegt haben.

mfG René


----------



## Davatar (5. Juni 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht wie man sich so n Job wünschen kann den einen gar nicht interessiert. Wenn das interesse da wäre, hätte man ja schon in Freizeit einiges in dieser Richtung auf die Beine gestellt.
> Und dann bietet einem irgendwann einer Geld das man sein Hobby professionell betreibt.
> 
> Das ist nicht nur bei den Gamedesigner so. Sondern z.b. auch bei den Automationscodern, bei den Microcontrollerentwicklern, etc. Die meisten von denen haben das Zeug schon bearbeitet wo sie noch kein Geld dafür gekriegt haben.
> ...


Naja, kommt halt drauf an, wie alt komat überhaupt ist. Wenn er noch Teenager oder junger Erwachsener ist, ist das was Anderes, als wenn er schon älter ist. Medizinstudenten setzen sich im Voraus auch nicht sonderlich mit Medizin auseinander (zumindest die nicht, die ich kenne) und da gibts wohl noch einige andere Berufe, bei denen das auch nicht so ist. Er sagt ja, dass er seit längerer Zeit überlegt, in die Branche einzusteigen und informiert sich jetzt drüber, wie er das am Besten angehn kann. Vielleicht ist ja das Interesse durchaus da, das auch in der Freizeit auszuüben, aber er möchte halt erst mal wissen, was überhaupt verlangt wird, bevor er sich intensiv damit auseinander setzt. Find ich jetzt nicht so verwerflich wie andere Leute hier. Dass natürlich beim effektiven Berufseinstieg Erfahrung hilfreich ist, bezweifelt hier wohl kaum einer.


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2013)

Er kann sicher auch jetzt noch in die gaming industrie einsteigen, selbst wenn er sich bis zum abi nicht mit programmieren auseinandergesetzt hat.

Entsprechende Praktika/Kontakte und erfolgreiche ausbildung vorausgesetzt


----------



## Caps-lock (5. Juni 2013)

> Entsprechende Praktika/Kontakte und erfolgreiche ausbildung vorausgesetzt



Wenn er Kontakte hätte würde er nicht in einem Online-Forum fragen. Und eigentlich bekommt man Praktikta die so heißt begehrt sind auch nur, wenn man Kontakte hat oder eben vorweisen kann, dass man richtig heiß auf den Job ist.

Im Grunde ist es doch wie mit den ganzen Ingenieuren die zu Lego wollen :>.
Das ist dann die Reallife-Gaming-Industrie.

Da Komat seit 2007 registriert ist, würde ich mal vermuten er ist irgendwo zwischen 18 und 20.



> codings und des gameplay designs (vielleicht auch level design?) spezialisieren.
> Allerdings möchte ich mich von jeder art des zeichnes möglichst weit fernhalten, denn ich bin gerade mal so in der lage ein strichmännchen zu zeichnen^^



Wenn du nur Strichmännchen zeichnen kannst, dann brauchst du dir eigentlich um Design keine Gedanken zu machen.

Ich hab in meiner Jugend *hustächz* auch programmiert (Basic, C++, Pascal, Assembler). Das waren dann einfache Wirtschaftssimulationen in der Art "Wie führe ich eine Raumstation" die eher graphisch wenig anspruchsvoll waren.
Das weitentwickelste Spiel war ein kleiner Weltraumsidescroller mit einem uendlichen Level, ein paar Extrawaffen und zumindest VGA Grafik. 
Die Sprites waren dann selbstgezeichnet mit einem eigens entworfenen kleinen Malprogramms.
Zusätzlich hab ich für Doom 1 und 2, Duke Nukem 3D und Half-Life Level entworfen und in Morrowind ein wenig gemodded.
Eins meiner Mods wurde sogar ein paar 1000 mal runtergeladen.

Dennoch hätte ich mir niemals im entfernstesten zugetraut irgendwo Spieledesigner oder Spieleprogrammierer zu werden.


----------



## jorgusus (6. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> wirtschaftsinformatik würde ich dir entgegen der Meinung von ichbinnichtschuld nicht empfehlen, wenn du an die gaming industrie denkst.... aber probiers aus, anders wirst du kaum das richtige finden.


Warum nicht? Die Grundlagen der Programmierung lernt man auch da.Zwei der Crytekgründer sind sogar Bwler...


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juni 2013)

jorgusus schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Die Grundlagen der Programmierung lernt man auch da.Zwei der Crytekgründer sind sogar Bwler...



Stell dir mal vor: Es kann von Vorteil sein, wenn mindestens eine Person Ahnung von BWL hat, wenn man ein Unternehmen gründet.


----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2013)

tja so gesehen könnte jeder eine Spielefirma gründen, der BWLer is

solange er eine person dabei hat die sich mit fachlichen qualitäten auszeichnet


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> tja so gesehen könnte jeder eine Spielefirma gründen, der BWLer is
> 
> solange er eine person dabei hat die sich mit fachlichen qualitäten auszeichnet



Es kann auch jemand eine Spielefirma gründen, wenn er nichtmal weiß, was das ist.
Edit: Spaß bei Seite. Es gibt mehr als genug "Techniker", die sich BWLer suchen um sich zusammen selbständig zu machen.


----------



## Zacksqout (16. Juni 2013)

Ich überlegte auch bereits etwas in Richtung Gamedesign zu studieren, habe mich aber dagegen entschieden. Wennste Informatik studierst kannste immernoch in die Branche einsteigen und bist gleichzeitig flexibeler was andere Berufe angeht. Aber es sei gesagt, Informatik ist ein verdammt harter Studiengang, bei uns schaffen vllt 15% am Ende.

Ich finde man ist mit dem Studiengang(Bei uns heißt es "Virtuelle Realitäten) ziemlich unflexibel was die spätere Berufswahl angeht. Hast du das studiert, bleibt dir dann auch nurnoch die Spiele/Filmindustrie und als letzte Hoffnung noch die Werbebranche.

Dafür hast du dann nicht gerade eine rießen Auswahl. Spieleschmieden in Deutschland gibt es nicht so viele, die größten Chancen als Berufseinsteiger hast du dann bei irgendwelchen Browsergameentwicklern. Der Traum das fette Crysis mitentwickeln zu dürfen ist schon schwer zu verwirklichen.

Dazu kommt noch, dass es nicht nur schwer ist einen Job zu finden, nein die Stelle ist auch selten sicher. Ist ein Projekt beendet ist dein Job automatisch gefährdet und dafür wirst du auch noch in der Regel bis zu 30% schlechter bezahlt als in der normalen Softwarebranche.

Außerdem klingt es zwar toll, Spiele zu entwickeln, aber schaut man sich das genauer an bist du wohl eine lange Zeit kaum kreativ tätig. Meist geht es nur darum sich an Vorgaben zu halten. Die wahre Freiheiten kriegst du nur als Indie und das ist eine noch unsicherere Existenzgrundlage.

Im großen und ganzen halte ich es für nen undankbaren und unbarmherzigen Job, der nur für Leute geeignet sind die absolute Nerds sind die dafür Leben. Das sind die einzigen die mit dem Job glücklich werden, der (Spieleentwickeln klingt voll cool) Typ, wird mit Sicherheit untergehen. Außerdem ist die Gefahr groß, dass man mit dem Erwachsenwerden auch irgendwann einfach nach und nach das Intresse an Games verliert. Und dann sitzt du später im Alter da, als Junge noch Enthusiastisch und im mittleren Alter verbittert.


----------



## tanztante (23. Juni 2013)

ich persönlich halts auch für sinnvoller, ein informatikstudium mit entsprechendem schwerpunkt zu wählen, als sich komplett auf gamedesign zu stürzen.


----------



## Kuya (15. Juli 2013)

Ich weiss nicht, ob es dir schon bekannt ist, aber ich war mal am Tag der offenen Tür da, waren auch leute von Crytech da, und die Jungs und Mädels dort sind schon super Kompetent. Eventuell wär das ja was für dich, wird (zumindest in Bayern) sogar vom Arbeitsamt via Bafög gefördert. 

www.games-academy.de

Ansonsten drücke ich dir die Daumen.


----------



## Miss Mojo (24. Juli 2013)

Ich habe in Holland studiert und an der Uni wird auch Game Design angeboten. Die Holländer sind was Trendstudiengänge angeht wesentlich schneller als das deutsche BIldungssystem.

Hier mal ein Link zum BA Program: www.nhtv.nl/ENG/bachelors.html

Ich kenne jemanden der als Game Designer bei Blizzard arbeitet, vorher bei Crytech. Er hat allerdings schon lange bevor er anfing zu studieren programmiert. Vllt. kommt Dein mathematisches Interesse ja noch. Mein kleiner Bruder hat zB. erst eine Ausbildung als Industriemechaniker gemacht, dann Abi nachgeholt und studiert jetzt Informatik an der Uni Paderborn. Und er ist ein Ass in Mathe - er war unter den besten 5 seines Jahrgangs und hat ne Auszeichnung für Mathe bekommen, aber das Studium scheint echt hart - zeitlich anspruchsvoll und auch echt fordernd von dem was da erwartet wird.


----------



## Shmandric (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo, mein Senf:

Ich selbst bin Anwendungsentwickler bei einer Firma, die Geldautomaten und Kassensysteme herstellt. Dort arbeite ich fast ausschließlich an internationalen Projekten. 
Trotz der vielen Kontakte die man durch den Beruf mit Programmierern hat, sind mir bisher nur Menschen begegnet, die höchstens Hobby-Projekte in Sachen Games haben.
Ich habe mich mit dem Thema aber weitergehend beschäftigt, da eines meiner Hobbys eben Games/Gaming ist.

Aus meiner Erfahrung spielt es keine Rolle, ob man an einem Spiel oder an einer normalen Anwendung programmiert. Das Mathematische Verständnis ist auch nur dann wichtig, 
wenn man keine vorhandene Engine nutzt. Was ich jedoch, gerade Anfängern, dringend empfehlen würde.

Wenn du gerne mal etwas mit .Net machen würdest, dann schau dir mal XNA an. Das wird zwar nicht mehr weiter entwickelt (von Microsoft), aber eignet sich nach wie vor zum 
Spiele entwickeln.
Im Moment würde ich für ein Java Projekt libGDX empfehlen, das schöne daran ist, dass man ohne großen Mehraufwand direkt für Android/iOS/Html5 und Desktop deployen kann.

Programmieren ist spannend und macht Spaß, aber man darf es nicht mit dem Game-Design verwechseln. Es ist eher ein undankbarer Job, denn wenn ein Spiel flüssig und schnell 
läuft, dann sagt keiner "Mensch! Die Algorithmen sind ja der Hammer!". Meistens beurteilt der Spieler das was er sieht und hört 
Wenn du später tatsächlich als Entwickler arbeiten möchtest, vollkommen unabhängig in welcher Branche, würde ich immer das Informatik Studium empfehlen. Hast du dieses abgeschlossen
stehen dir in der IT-Welt nahezu alle Wege offen. Starten wirst du als Junior Developer und wo du endest und was du später mal machst, dass liegt an dir. 
Spieleentwickler sollten aber generell mehrjährige Erfahrung im programmieren haben. Ich habe noch keinen Junior Developer in dieser Scene gesehen.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Fjord Games (26. Juli 2013)

Hier in Flensburg wird z.B. Medieninformatik angeboten und aus den Reihen der Absolventen sind einige Menschen hervorgegangen, die tatsächlich in der Branche eine Anstellung gefunden haben. Ich kenne sowohl Softwareentwickler als auch Gamedesigner und Grafikdesigner, die hier ihren Abschluss gemacht haben.


----------

